# Acer Aspire 5738G-654G32MN



## Murxwitz (13. August 2009)

Hallo
ich wollte mal wissen was ihr so zu dem oben genannten Notebook sagt
soll fürs Studium sein aber auch nicht zu langsam

Andwendung:surfen
                  arbeiten (office)
                  musik 
                  videos  
                  evtl ein paar ältere spiele (zb wc3 ...)

wlan N-standard (16mbit inet und die fritz.box macht das mit hab das Gefühl da 58mbit wlan ist langsammer als das inet)
Gbit lan  datenaustausch mit meinem desktop

ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Notebooks - Acer - Aspire 5738G-654G32MN

Notebooks Acer Aspire 5738G-654G32MN

mal 2 links dazu

die angaben zum ram sind sehr widersprüchlich aber meist: DDR3-1066
core 2 duo ist ja schneller als ein pentium dualcore oder irre ich mich (gleicher takt)

hab mich auch mal weiter umgeschaut aber nichts besseres gefunden
max ~600€


----------



## Herbboy (13. August 2009)

die sind an sich beide schon überdimensioniert, wenn du wirklich nur so was wie WC3 spielen willst. da kriegst du zu dem preis besser verarbeitete geräte mit mehr akkudauer usw., oder ausreichend gute für weniger geld.

willst du das denn auch oft mitnehmen? 

ansonsten is der acer absolut o.k, gute mullitmediamischung.


----------



## Murxwitz (13. August 2009)

ich denke schon dass ich das öfter mitnehmen werde
ich weiß halt nicht wie ich es beim Studium brauchen werde

ps: die links sind vom gleichen notebook


----------



## Herbboy (13. August 2009)

wäre, wenn du es oft mitnimmst, nicht ein kleinere notebook besser? würde das notebook denn dann auch oft per akku betrieben?

btw: die meisten leute merken schnell, dass sie an sich beim studium eh kein notebook wirkich IN der uni brauchen, außer der dozent setzt das sogar voraus, weil in der vorlesung/übung mit software gearbeitet werden *muss*. zum mitschreiben zB sind notebooks ohnehin mist. seit ner weile gibt es den spruch: woran erkennt man einen erstsemester-studenten? am notebook in der vorlesung...


----------



## Murxwitz (14. August 2009)

wegen dem mitnehmen nicht größer als 16", mein bruder hat ein 15,4" und das ist noch recht handlich
und ich will gerne einen extra Nummernblock haben und da dürfte es bei den kleineren eng werden

zum in den Vorlesungen mitschreiben wollte ich den eh nicht nehmen, dafür kann ich nicht schnell genug tippen

er soll halt auch öfter mal statt meinem desktop benutzt werden (zum Arbeiten)


----------



## Herbboy (14. August 2009)

wofür willst du den dann benutzen? in den pausen dran recherchieren, zusammenfassen usw. ? oder willst du den doch nicht so oft mitnehmen, wie es sich anhört? ^^

nem num-block kann man btw- auch für 10€ für USB nachkaufen. da wird es auch bei vielen 15-16 zöllern eng, hat nicht jeder.

und WC3 wäre wirklich das neueste game, oder sollen vlr. dann doch mal neuere spiele drauf laufen?


----------



## inexald (14. August 2009)

Ich mochte mir evtl. das gleiche Modell bei noteboocksbilliger.de kaufen.
Leider habe ich selbst keine Ahnung von Notebooks. 
Ich wollte es als kleinen Ersatz PC für unterwegs nutzen, da ich viel beruflich unterwegs bin und abends im Hotel gerne was zum Film ansehen oder zocken hätte (Spiele wie UT2004, C&C 3,...), vielleicht auch ein paar mal mit Photoshop gearbeitet.
Nach ein paar kleinen Recherchen bin ich der Meinung das der CPU (Core 2 Duo T6500) und die GraKa (ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4570) ganz gut zusammenpassen und 4GB Ram mehr als genug sind. Laut noteboocksbilliger.de soll aber DDR2-800 Arbeitsspeicher verbaut sein, die GraKa soll DDR3 Speicher haben. Keine Ahnung was jetz richtig ist... Die LED Display-Beleuchtung ist für mich ein weiterer Pluspunkt.
Was mich beschäftigt ist die Qualität, da ich hier und dort mal gelesen habe das die Aspire Serie schlecht verarbeitet sein soll und billige Bauteile verwendet werden.
Hat hier Jemand Erfahrungen mit der Aspire Serie oder Acer allgemein??

Edith: Vielleicht kennt jemand eine alternative in der Preisklasse?


----------



## Herbboy (14. August 2009)

graka+arbeits-speicher sind getrennt, das ist nix besonderes, dass das notebook DDR2, die graka aber DDR3 hat.

die aspire sind halt die "allrounder"-notebooks, die sind nicht so gut verarbeitet wie businessgeräte, sind aber natürlich auch nicht bei normalen umgang nach nur 2 jahren schrott. und aich die aspire sind in den letzten 1-2 jahren besser geworden von der qualität, da kannst du also an sich zugreifen. 

alternativ vlt. ein samsung, die sind qualitativ idR nochmal was besser. aber da musst dud ann entweder was drauflegen: http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/samsung+r522+aura+t6400+edira oder eine deutlich schlechtere graka in kauf nehmen, bei der C&C3 vlt. schon zu sehr schwächeln wird: http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/samsung+e252+aura+t6400+sandino  die karte ist aber auch nich soo schlecht, die is wohl ein gutes stück besser als meine alte X800XL von meinem desktopPC - und C&C3 war damals der grund, warum ich aufrüsten "musste", denn das lief selbst auf low dann ab der 3. oder 4. mission, wo mehr einheiten im spiel sind, nicht mehr ruckelfrei...  aber ich würd nicht versprechen wollen, dass die reicht 

ansonsten gibt es nur noch "billiger" verbaute geräte oder sehr gute, die dann aber zu dem preis keine brauchbare grafiklösung bieten.


----------

